# Biggest Impact Freshman?



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

*Henry brothers gonna put KU over the top?*

Do they make Kansas unbeatable?

Six years after recruitment, Henry brothers arrive at Kansas


> The 6-foot-6 Xavier is certain to be a starter, a key member of Kansas' defending Big 12 champions. But how much C. J. will play is unknown even to coach Bill Self.
> 
> "How could I know?" Self said Thursday. "I haven't seen him play in about five years."





> "Like I said before, I think I'm a one-and-done capable player," said Xavier. "But it's all about the holes I have in my game that people say. That's why I chose Kansas. I think coach Self can help fill those holes with practice and playing.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

*Re: Henry brothers gonna put KU over the top?*

What does he mean he is a one and done capable player? Is he allowed to say stuff like that?


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

*Re: Henry brothers gonna put KU over the top?*

Rush said the same thing, and he stayed for 3 years b/c self found some holes in his game, and Rush actually enjoy his time at Kansas and won a NC. I do not think the Henrys put them over the top. One thing CJ has not played organized ball since HS 4 years ago before he was set to join Jayhawks basketball and baseball when he signed with the Spankees. X is a great player, but he will be 3rd or 4th option behind Aldrich, Collins, and (Taylor)

Line up will be most likly

Taylor PG
Collins SG
X WF
One Morris twin PF
Aldrich C

so much better to have X than Morningstar at the wing. that is an updgrade


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Who's will it be?

Here are 5 from Andy Katz.


----------



## BlueBaron (May 11, 2003)

Pretty solid list. Stephenson is going to be great. Looking forward to seeing him.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

The title is a bit misleading because most of those guys certainly wont have much impact over the Gaddys', Bradleys' etc etc of the game. Those guys he has up there have to play well for their teams to have a shot.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

got you to look... again 

my question still stands

I actually Favors may need to be considered for this


----------



## kansasalumn (Jun 9, 2002)

not surpise that X was not on the top 5 as the KU team is SC and Cole foremost


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Bradley is going to be huge at Texas, but if Kentuckys turns out a season like everyone is predicting Wall is the man.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

Wall, Gaddy, Bradley, Favors, Stephenson, Henry, and Hamilton are all guys to look out for.


----------



## TucsonClip (Sep 2, 2002)

Gary Parrish's take on our topic



> 1. John Wall, Kentucky
> Why he's here: Do you people understand that my track record with naming freshmen first-team All-Americans before they ever play a game is pretty remarkable? It bears repeating: Before Wall this year, I had only applied such an honor to two freshmen: Kevin Durant and Derrick Rose. Again, I'll be accepting apologies soon enough.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

I don't know why people are sleeping on Hamilton. He may have missed his entire senior season but the kid is tremendous. He is big (6'7", 225+), athletic, and skilled. He can score, rebound, defend, and he is a great passer. Plus he plays with a swagger. Texas got a superstar in the making.


----------

